# Tonights The Night Jordan Goes Into The Jungle



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*And she says she's doing it *for closure. When will she ever stop going on about Peter?I can't wait to see how she gets on with kim.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

oh i am so excited


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

borderer said:


> oh i am so excited


*lol no your not.:001_tt2::devil:*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *And she says she's doing it *for closure. When will she ever stop going on about Peter?I can't wait to see how she gets on with kim.


Kim wont take any nonsence from her. lololololololol Hope she dont parachute in.......she will whistle like hell...............botox bi**ch.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

> Tonights The Night Jordan Goes Into The Jungle


And with any luck she wont come back out again.

Closure?! nothing to do with the money she is getting then


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Did you see her interview bit last night, i'm not so keen to watch it now with her in it especially with that attitiude and i think the ones they have in there now are great.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

She'll be after the x hollyoaks bloke lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

She is pathetic - needs closure for what??? she got divorced - thats closure -  I think its just about the money and in her warped mind she thinks it will make her popular again.....NOT!!

Oh and for those that think im jealous and thats why I dont like her - U ARE WRONG!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> And with any luck she wont come back out again.
> 
> Closure?! nothing to do with the money she is getting then


*We can dream.lol*


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I say send in Peter and Alex too :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I loved kim and george last night, they were great. i am really going to enjoy watching them. 

Bloody Jordan!!! That girl has so self respect to put herself back in there. How embarrassing is that, that she needs to go back on tv to get "closure" 

She got Closure when she got her new boyfriend!!! :thumbup1:

I cant wait for all the bickering and fighting with her.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Take it none of you like her then?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

She is so "I am",,,, I am the best, I am the prettiest, I am the richest, i am the most wanted. >>>>>>>>>>>>.NOT.

She have gone so big headed, and what's with the false eyelashes on the top and none on the bottom, perhaps she cant afford to have them on the bottom aswell and that is why she is going in............good mother mind....her sons have just got over an illness and one just come out of hospital and she is on a plane to australia for this programm, ha! and she says she is always there for them.

I think Sam is much prettier that her. and she is normal, she only have false boobs, the rest is natural. Even KIM is prettier.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh and just to add,she's going in a week before she was due to,she was ment to be staying in the hotel until next week.I bet she's well and truely p*ssed off about that.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *We can dream.lol*


i love jordan cant wait to watch it


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I love Kim and George...they may have a jungle romance me thinks.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Colsy said:


> I say send in Peter and Alex too :thumbup1:


Alex is supposed to be going in as they have got a love seat in there ready for the love birds. yuk hope they got plenty of woman clothes for him to do dressing up.........lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Colsy said:


> I love Kim and George...they may have a jungle romance me thinks.


They would suit each other too. they are going to be funny them two.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

I havent got a clue who's in there this year, didn't bother tuning in.

Im sure it will full of intellectual conversation as usual though, lots of filming of half naked bods to keep the public interested, that and feeding them kangaroo c*ck & b*lls with a bit of infighting/whinging..... should make for fun viewing.

Dont know if i'll bother though..i'll just read the threads on here


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Tonights The Night Jordan Goes Into The Jungle 

Lets hope the tigers get her!... 2nd thoughts, not the tigers, dont think they can digest Botox and silicon!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Tonights The Night Jordan Goes Into The Jungle
> 
> Lets hope the tigers get her!... 2nd thoughts, not the tigers, dont think they can digest Botox and silicon!!


and porclain teeth, and false nails, and false hair extentions, and that stuff they put inside you to do the lipo suction. None of her is edible.

I just had a thought DO they have tigers in the jungle????????


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *And she says she's doing it *for closure. When will she ever stop going on about Peter?I can't wait to see how she gets on with kim.


O.M.G remind me not to watch it i cant stand jordan :frown2:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> O.M.G remind me not to watch it i cant stand jordan :frown2:


i wouldn't pee on that tramp if she was on fire!!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

There wont be much room left in the camp with them 4 :laugh:

I will let you think about that one !


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Colsy said:


> There wont be much room left in the camp with them 4 :laugh:
> 
> I will let you think about that one !


Sams boobs and Botox Bit*ches boobs???????????????


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Sams boobs and Botox Bit*ches boobs???????????????


You are very good at this well done :thumbup1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Isn't Harvey still ill?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> i wouldn't pee on that tramp if she was on fire!!


Love it !! :lol::lol:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

im still in shock that Pete thought he found himself a decent woman.....did his standards slip or does he have no clue about women? lol bless him
At least Pete will be there for his kids while shes trying to get her "closure" what a silly silly woman.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo what happened to the Sexy Sean Slater ( Robert Kazinsky) from Eastenders  is he coming in later  if he is i hope that rotten bitch jordan doesn't make a play for him Grrrrrrrr .

http://www1.pictures.gi.zimbio.com/Watchmen+UK+Film+Premiere+Arrivals+KOo-go520sul.jpg

OOOHHH laalll Laaaaa !!:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Midnight said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo what happened to the Sexy Sean Slater ( Robert Kazinsky) from Eastenders  is he coming in later  if he is i hope that rotten bitch jordan doesn't make a play for him Grrrrrrrr .
> 
> http://www1.pictures.gi.zimbio.com/Watchmen+UK+Film+Premiere+Arrivals+KOo-go520sul.jpg
> 
> OOOHHH laalll Laaaaa !!:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


I do believe Even Sean Slater, knows the differance between a proper woman, and a latex blow up doll, Even the dolls in the back of Rodneys Van in that Epic show were better looking then that troll from the Airfix Factory!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> I do believe Even Sean Slater, knows the differance between a proper woman, and a latex blow up doll, Even the dolls in the back of Rodneys Van in that Epic show were better looking then that troll from the Airfix Factory!


LOL !!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Isn't Harvey still ill?


yeah i was wondering that coz according to one magazine she is at a 'sad beside vigil of sick harvey' well that must be one big bed to reach all the way to the australian jungle. and all these sad vigils she has been on has never once stopped her from doing interviews


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Perhaps its not her doing the interviews at all, but one of the aforementioed Blow Up dolls out the back of Rodneys Van.. lets face it, who'd notice the differance!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

reddogsX3 said:


> yeah i was wondering that coz according to one magazine she is at a 'sad beside vigil of sick harvey' well that must be one big bed to reach all the way to the australian jungle. and all these sad vigils she has been on has never once stopped her from doing interviews


Yeah funny that isn't it


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Im sorry but if one of my kids come down ill like hers, i'd be buggered if I would go on a show no matter how much money they paid me, I would be by my child's side until they were 100% in full health.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

mother of the year my arse.

shes a disgrace.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

apparently they are paying her 350,000 for going in and the others get 65000


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i think her and sam will have a few rows


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Peter will be having the kids for the month she is in the jungle,that includes Harvey.*
Showbiz - News - Peter Andre 'excited' to get kids - Digital Spy


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i think her and sam will have a few rows


As long as they dont fight..well at least they will bounce off each other.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> apparently they are paying her 350,000 for going in and the others get 65000


£450.000.00 is what she is getting.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

oh my paper says 350,000 bl***dy ridiculous all the same, perhaps she will donate her fee to a kids hospital:thumbup1:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Colsy said:


> As long as they dont fight..well at least they will bounce off each other.


 lol yes i agree, but i bet there are a few men out there waiting for the rows between them


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Perhaps its not her doing the interviews at all, but one of the aforementioed Blow Up dolls out the back of Rodneys Van.. lets face it, who'd notice the differance!!!


They would, Rodneys blow up doll was better looking


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

well i think she will be great in there as far as i can tell ya just jealous especially Suzy! god give the woman a chance she may be a very nce lady just cos she is a total slag and lousy mother and got a right attitude problem maybe she has changed


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> oh my paper says 350,000 bl***dy ridiculous all the same, perhaps she will donate her fee to a kids hospital:thumbup1:


Nope but she give's a lot to his school


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> They would, Rodneys blow up doll was better looking


and far more intelligent, and in all honestly, theres proberly less 'non man made substances' in a blow up dol then there is in the Queen of plastic jugs, and her botox gob!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

cant believe they are payin her that amount she is talentless, dumb minupulatin ex porn star she wasnt even good at that


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Barney said:


> well i think she will be great in there as far as i can tell ya just jealous especially Suzy! god give the woman a chance she may be a very nce lady just cos she is a total slag and lousy mother and got a right attitude problem maybe she has changed


LOL ! oh damn u got me Barney Im soooooo jealous!! I would LOVE to be a slag!xxxx


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL ! oh damn u got me Barney Im soooooo jealous!! I would LOVE to be a slag!xxxx


Ha Ha Ha i thought ya was watchin lol was gonna post and go lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Barney said:


> Ha Ha Ha i thought ya was watchin lol was gonna post and go lol


U cannot get away that easy mate!!!xx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I have an idea why don't we all vote her for the bush tucker trials


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Indie said:


> I have an idea why don't we all vote her for the bush tucker trials


I have a better idea Indie.. why dont we vote for someone to put a pin in her chest and we can all pee ourselves laffing as she defleats into a pile of silicone and botox!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

So wen is that big breasted woman comin on here?????? 

so then Suze wen ya comin on again  :yesnod: :devil: hmy:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

What does she look like in that piece of material 

Just hope she does not stand to near the camp fire....she may melt.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

It's tragic. I like 'i'm a celeb..' but I am not sure I can watch it with that hag in it.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

She even has the same teeth as Cesar Milan...say cheese


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She has a weird lump above her lip ... build up of botox me thinks!


----------



## DelboyTrotter (Nov 14, 2009)

Has Jordon had botox in her top lip? she looks rather odd.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DelboyTrotter said:


> Has Jordon had botox in her top lip? she looks rather odd.


I believe she has and I'm glad I'm not the only one who's noticed :laugh:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I believe she has and I'm glad I'm not the only one who's noticed :laugh:


i thought she had shaved her moustach


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

DelboyTrotter said:


> Has Jordon had botox in her top lip? she looks rather odd.


thats what i was just saying!!!!! i think i read she had it all done before she went in, well you would never have known it would you


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> i thought she had shaved her moustach


:laugh:

Unless that lump of skin is a really weird moustache!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it'd be better if NO_ONE voted for her for the trials - that way she cant hog all the airtime - she'll just love it - andother excuse to think everyone wants to see her!! Why doesnt she just stay home and mind the kids - she cant be doing it for the money she's a flippin' millionaire - and even if she does still want to work she can pick projects that dont take her away from her kids for weeks on end.

TEAM ANDRE!!! Alive and well  :thumbup1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Jo P said:


> I think it'd be better if NO_ONE voted for her for the trials - that way she cant hog all the airtime - she'll just love it - andother excuse to think everyone wants to see her!! Why doesnt she just stay home and mind the kids - she cant be doing it for the money she's a flippin' millionaire - and even if she does still want to work she can pick projects that dont take her away from her kids for weeks on end.
> 
> TEAM ANDRE!!! Alive and well  :thumbup1:


I hear ya!! 

I bet she's going to be picked for every trial.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DelboyTrotter said:


> Has Jordon had botox in her top lip? she looks rather odd.


*haha my hubby said her lips looked weird.:glare: Oh well she's had her 1st panic attack*


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

i thought she ad a gum shield in incase some1 in there lamped a f****R


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

TEAM ANDRE!!! Alive and well  :thumbup1:[/QUOTE]

lol. I had to laugh at Ant with his "Team Andre" t-shirt on :thumbup1:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

DelboyTrotter said:


> Has Jordon had botox in her top lip? she looks rather odd.


She has ad it everywhere else but D'T know if she has ad it there


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Peter will be having the kids for the month she is in the jungle,that includes Harvey.*
> Showbiz - News - Peter Andre 'excited' to get kids - Digital Spy


im well pleased for him 

did she get custody then?? or isit still ongoing??

see - he genuinly loves his kids - shes just a cow who just thinks of herself all the time.

hope they accidentally loose her in the jungle... now wouldnt that be erm sad... ha no


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

She had a apnick attack doing a trial.


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

She can bloody well stay there.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Indie said:


> She had a apnick attack doing a trial.


That was put on, if you have a panic attack it would of been worse than that and she would of had to have the doctor in, stupid woman was more concerned about her hair extentions that is all that was, and her finger nails.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Did you see her face up close, OMG how ugly is she, no make up and heavily tatoo'd eyebrows, she looked like a clown lollolololol. She is now thinking this is HER show now, God I hate her, please someone take her on a task in the middle of the wilds and leave her there. And she HAD to make a comment on how she dont like water COZ she had a bad experience when she was little, christ she have had alot of incidents when she was a child...............get a life so have other kids and they dont complain. Botox B*tch.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Aw bless, shes all upset coz she didnt think shed be going in for a week, then she found out she has to do the trial after she did one as she was coming in. Urgh she seems to think that this is going to boost her popularity again after the hammering from the divorce, I really cant see her being able to keep the sweetness and light act up for too long..........lets have her doing all the trials :thumbup1: and while I think about it what on earth has she done to her lips.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> I have a better idea Indie.. why dont we vote for someone to put a pin in her chest and we can all pee ourselves laffing as she defleats into a pile of silicone and botox!


Oh! please yes someone do something to her, wipe that stupid false smil of her botox wax false face........ But Botox and silicone will be hazzardous for them poor little creatures around her


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

bird said:


> Aw bless, shes all upset coz she didnt think shed be going in for a week, then she found out she has to do the trial after she did one as she was coming in. Urgh she seems to think that this is going to boost her popularity again after the hammering from the divorce, I really cant see her being able to keep the sweetness and light act up for too long..........lets have her doing all the trials :thumbup1: and while I think about it what on earth has she done to her lips.


*lmao the trouble with voting for her to do all of the trials is that might make her popular and we don't want that. I wonder how long that botox lasts.hahaha*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

I said to dean "jordan will get voted to do the trial" and he was like " no she wont" and of course she was. And she will be voted to do every trial i reckon. 

It was so funny when she was saying "um no i dont do a trial yet!!! Ummm no its not me!! 

oh yes it is my dear, :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *lmao the trouble with voting for her to do all of the trials is that might make her popular and we don't want that. I wonder how long that botox lasts.hahaha*


Dont think she'll maker herself popular again, but it would be soo much fun to see her lose the plot when she has to do her fifth trial.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

kath123 said:


> I said to dean "jordan will get voted to do the trial" and he was like " no she wont" and of course she was. And she will be voted to do every trial i reckon.
> 
> It was so funny when she was saying "um no i dont do a trial yet!!! Ummm no its not me!!
> 
> oh yes it is my dear, :thumbup1::thumbup1:


good morning 

she is tryin to hard to be nice i think. wen every1 knows what she is really like


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I can't stand her, I hope she gets a tick up her azz


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm so pmsl here,you can tell we are all part of a pet forum,especialy cats and dogs.:lol::lol::lol::lol: i'm just going to sharpen my claws.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Barney said:


> good morning
> 
> she is tryin to hard to be nice i think wen every1 knows what she is really like


Good morning Barney, hows you today? xx

Yeh but it wont last long as she is a right cow really, people will see right threw her.


----------



## MissBasset (Nov 17, 2009)

Yup, but they'll keep her in as long as possible...


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Barney your sig is a bit dodgy!!

katie looked like a cheap tramp when she went in! what the hell was she wearing,or not wearing..and the botox on her lips make her look like a "riddler" (remember those freaky looking childrens tv characters!!)


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Barney your sig is a bit dodgy!!
> 
> katie looked like a cheap tramp when she went in! what the hell was she wearing,or not wearing..and the botox on her lips make her look like a "riddler" (remember those freaky looking childrens tv characters!!)


*pmsl i think the riddlers looked better.*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

This is what happens to you if you dont keep up with the BOTOX. Jordan will look a bit like this when she is ready to leave the jungle. lolool and this pic just shows the nose, can yo imagine her with her nose and her lips drooping like this one............ :thumbup1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> Barney your sig is a bit dodgy!!
> 
> katie looked like a cheap tramp when she went in! what the hell was she wearing,or not wearing..and the botox on her lips make her look like a "riddler" (remember those freaky looking childrens tv characters!!)


ie; Barney's signature............the bottom pink one is what threw me,  wht does it look like to you


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

and this is what the old trout look like now with the botox!!!
File:Tiddler.jpg - ClassicKidsTv.co.uk


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> ie; Barney's signature............the bottom pink one is what threw me,  wht does it look like to you


ermmmm..well............looks like a ladies hand on her whatdoyoumecallit
but its a hand on a mouse of course,just our dirty minds!!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> ermmmm..well............looks like a ladies hand on her whatdoyoumecallit
> but its a hand on a mouse of course,just our dirty minds!!!!:thumbup1:


 that is what I thought it was first time I saw it, lolololol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> and this is what the old trout look like now with the botox!!!
> File:Tiddler.jpg - ClassicKidsTv.co.uk


she do look like that. yuk she is ugly fair do's, her money havent made her look better have it.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> Barney your sig is a bit dodgy!!
> 
> katie looked like a cheap tramp when she went in! what the hell was she wearing,or not wearing..and the botox on her lips make her look like a "riddler" (remember those freaky looking childrens tv characters!!)


:lol: :lol:

Very true


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

So Katie Price has gone back to the jungle for "closure"...... Well start with your legs, you slag !!!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Barney said:


> So Katie Price has gone back to the jungle for "closure"...... Well start with your legs, you slag !!!!


she may have had botox on those lips to so may not be a easy task!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> she may have had botox on those lips to so may not be a easy task!!!!!!!!!!


pmsl it wouldnt surprise me


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Barney said:


> So Katie Price has gone back to the jungle for "closure"...... Well start with your legs, you slag !!!!


*LMAO Barney say it is how it is hun,this thread has made me laugh so much...oh well must go and our jordan.*


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I felt so sorry for her just now  I know how she feels. Well done Kate.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Blimey!! you still going on about that slapper that's made of a substance thats just one molicule of plastic Cheese!!!
Saying that, i don't think, even on this forum, i've seen so many insults in one thread! but then she is something outta the living dead aint she!
Thank the gods she never got near Mr Jackson.. We'd have little plastic Action Men running about all over the place!!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Blimey!! you still going on about that slapper that's made of a substance thats just one molicule of plastic Cheese!!!
> *Saying that, i don't think, even on this forum, i've seen so many insults in one thread!* but then she is something outta the living dead aint she!
> Thank the gods she never got near Mr Jackson.. We'd have little plastic Action Men running about all over the place!!!


Yeah and it doesn't look good for the forum!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Does anyone know why they split up?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah cos she put it aboutandin the marital bed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

lol love some of the replies 
closure hmmmmmm i don't think soooooooooooo
more like attention 
can't be to see the real katie already seen her 2 faces lol


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

reddogsX3 said:


> yeah i was wondering that coz according to one magazine she is at a 'sad beside vigil of sick harvey' well that must be one big bed to reach all the way to the australian jungle. and all these sad vigils she has been on has never once stopped her from doing interviews


Exactly, what sort of role model for young mothers is she! i for one are sick to death of hearing about Jordan/Katie Price or whatever persona she is is this week,so much for her sad vigil, not as though she needs the money, just the limelight i think,Anyway i hope she gets to do ALL of the trials, serves her right! she's reportedly worth around £40 million ,she doesn't need the money.just attention seeker.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

She looks hotttt, but thats where the compliments end for Jordan. TEAM PETE !


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> She looks hotttt, but thats where the compliments end for Jordan. TEAM PETE !


yeah if you like that kinda thing.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> yeah if you like that kinda thing.


She has a gd figure, you have to give her that ?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> She has a gd figure, you have to give her that ?


It's all fake, anyone could look like that tramp if they had loads of money


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Nice to know she's got to do another trial tonight.:thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Yep, and she looked gutted


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Am still trying to work out if last nights panic attack was real, shakes can be faked :frown2: and if she was so paniciky why was her hand raised as soon as the lid came off  I've had a panic attack in an enclosed space and trust me when someone came to help me I didnt see them, so was unable to put a hand out for help.  I'd like to see her do all the trials, that way maybe she'll stop and think a little before her next publicity seeking mission


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bird said:


> Am still trying to work out if last nights panic attack was real, shakes can be faked :frown2: and if she was so paniciky why was her hand raised as soon as the lid came off  I've had a panic attack in an enclosed space and trust me when someone came to help me I didnt see them, so was unable to put a hand out for help.  I'd like to see her do all the trials, that way maybe she'll stop and think a little before her next publicity seeking mission


If you balance on a slope like she was on when she came out, she was on the balls of her feet and leaning over the tank, you CAN make your legs shake. I think she did panic, BUT not that bad, that was for sympathy. I reckon anyways.:thumbup1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> She has a gd figure, you have to give her that ?


She havent though, she got big boobs that make her look top heavy, but she havent got curves at all she is just straight up and down, no shape at all. If she crossed her legs it wouldnt stop herself from peeing herself laughing at something. The shape on her bottom half of her body looks exactly like the bottom half of a barbie type dolly, no shape and you can make the legs go right up and over and back down again. I'd rather be shapely than like that trollop.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

In all honesty....she looks ill


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> In all honesty....she looks ill


Thats coz you're seeing her without all that makeup she trowels on.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

bird said:


> Thats coz you're seeing her without all that makeup she trowels on.


LMAO no I mean her body. She is not meant to be that skinny. Her legs especially look like they're wasting away 

And then men like this so it only spurs her on to become even skinnier and make herself more ill.

Disgusting and sad.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> LMAO no I mean her body. She is not meant to be that skinny. Her legs especially look like they're wasting away
> 
> And then men like this so it only spurs her on to become even skinnier and make herself more ill.
> 
> Disgusting and sad.


It's people like her that make women who have curves and a little bit of a tummy feel bad. Big women are beautiful imo.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Marcia said:


> It's people like her that make women who have curves and a little bit of a tummy feel bad. Big women are beautiful imo.


Agreed! x 

But I think she just feels pressured to look 'really good' in the medias eyes.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing her do the trial tonight .... do you think they can add water to that bottle thing that she has to go in? 

Wonder if Pete was watching last night ...


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

sequeena said:


> And then men like this so it only spurs her on to become even skinnier and make herself more ill.


The funny thing is though, ask most men about emaciated women with fake tits and plastered with make up and they will tell you they are a turn off.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> The funny thing is though, ask most men about emaciated women with fake tits and plastered with make up and they will tell you they are a turn off.


That's exactly what my OH says.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

I keep telling my hubby i want a boob job and he goes mad lol.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Rick said:


> The funny thing is though, ask most men about emaciated women with fake tits and plastered with make up and they will tell you they are a turn off.


I know! I've been told this many times by lots of different men but then there are also those (you can guess what type of men I'm talking about really) who love it and think the skinnier the better ... even if the girl in question isn't meant to be skinny.

I have nothing against skinny girls but when someone who isn't mean to be that small goes out of their way to make themselves that small is just sad 

An old friend of mine is meant to be an average 12-14. She made herself a size 8 and when she was pregnant she made sure not to go any bigger than a size 10. :frown2:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well tonights episode was good thats the best i've seen jordan look.lmao oh and bless her she lost 1 of her hair extensions.:lol::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well tonights episode was good thats the best i've seen jordan look.lmao oh and bless her she lost 1 of her hair extensions.:lol::lol::lol::lol:*


It was good wasn't it  My hubby reckons that this is KP's penance


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well tonights episode was good thats the best i've seen jordan look.lmao oh and bless her she lost 1 of her hair extensions.:lol::lol::lol::lol:*


LOL Im surprised she didnt lose a nail as well -


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm suprised that she turned down that drink, she did that and the eating one the last time she was in.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

bird said:


> I'm suprised that she turned down that drink, she did that and the eating one the last time she was in.


Yeah - when they showed the clip of her doing the trials last time it seemed nothing phased her - but this time she is shaking, scared etc - dont know if thats for real


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah - when they showed the clip of her doing the trials last time it seemed nothing phased her - but this time she is shaking, scared etc - dont know if thats for real


I wouldn't be suprised if it was all an act


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if it was all an act


I must say its looking that way


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It looks like she might be in every trial :lol:
I hope so anyway :devil:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I must say its looking that way


She didnt act up that bad in the first two trial, but wow did she put on a BAFTA while she was in all their company and watching her doing it. why the tears then only. She knew there was going to be water involved as there was last time. Sympathy again. Yes everyone is affaid of the jungle and what it holds and also the unknown tasks, but come on she have been in there before she knows the score.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I like the way that she always looks so shocked that she has been voted to do the trial .... what the heck does she expect??? No sympathy here for her


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*The only panick attact she would have is when she's not in the public eye anymore.*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *The only panick attact she would have is when she's not in the public eye anymore.*


Nicely said, PMSL :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *The only panick attact she would have is when she's not in the public eye anymore.*


Yeh your so right janice,and everything kim said she was spot on with, she couldnt even argue with her. She was just gobsmacked that someone had the balls to tell it to her straight.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

kath123 said:


> Yeh your so right janice,and everything kim said she was spot on with, she couldnt even argue with her. She was just gobsmacked that someone had the balls to tell it to her straight.


I must have missed that!! Did they argue???


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I know i shouldn't say this, but i would love to see her voted for every trial right up until the very end of the series then get voted out.Sorry for being so outspoken i had a Katie Price momment.:ciappa::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I know i shouldn't say this, but i would love to see her voted for every trial right up until the very end of the series then get voted out.Sorry for being so outspoken i had a Katie Price momment.:ciappa::lol::lol::lol:*


LOL oooh be careful! u wil have people telling u u jealous!! seriously though I dont want her to do every trial cos I dont think thats fair on the other contestants....its turning into the "katie price show" I wanna see some of the others shine as well - I think they will all slowly start to resent her for taking the limelightxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

kath123 said:


> Yeh your so right janice,and everything kim said she was spot on with, she couldnt even argue with her. She was just gobsmacked that someone had the balls to tell it to her straight.


Very True Kath she just expected evryone to say awww poor u! she is so used to having "yes" people around her in her real life


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL oooh be careful! u wil have people telling u u jealous!! seriously though I dont want her to do every trial cos I dont think thats fair on the other contestants....its turning into the "katie price show" I wanna see some of the others shine as well - I think they will all slowly start to resent her for taking the limelightxxx


*haha suzy now she is someone i could never be jealous of she's got nothing i'd want.Your probably right about the others ending up resenting her though.pmsl we can live in hope.:lol::lol:*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha suzy now she is someone i could never be jealous of she's got nothing i'd want.Your probably right about the others ending up resenting her though.pmsl we can live in hope.:lol::lol:*


Exactly Jan same here Yeah it will be interesting to see how they all react if she keeps getting the trials.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

I think she is being such a drama queen with these trials last time she was in the jungle she wasnt bothered about anything like she is now, she is just trying get people feel sorry for her, my sister in law text me this morning saying i feel sorry for Katie now, i replied i dont that is exactly how she wants you to think, she is very good at playing games.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> I must have missed that!! Did they argue???


Kim told Jordan that "she loved all the attention" Jordan has been trying to say that she doesnt like her life like it is with all the media and all the attention she gets, and kim was like "Now girl dont you dare insult my intelligence "You love it!!! You absolutely love it!!! Thats why you prance round half naked for the cameras. etc etc

It was brilliant. xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Can anyone remember who it was in one of the other i'm a celeb. that had a panick attact and the medics gave them oxygene? Well i notice Katie didn't need it.*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Can anyone remember who it was in one of the other i'm a celeb. that had a panick attact and the medics gave them oxygene? Well i notice Katie didn't need it.*


Was Simon Webb 

I'm A Celebrity star Simon Webbe left gasping for oxygen in task | The Sun |Showbiz|TV|Im A Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Was Simon Webb
> 
> I'm A Celebrity star Simon Webbe left gasping for oxygen in task | The Sun |Showbiz|TV|Im A Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here


Oh yeah nice one Vikki - now u could tell that was genuine


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Was Simon Webb
> 
> I'm A Celebrity star Simon Webbe left gasping for oxygen in task | The Sun |Showbiz|TV|Im A Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here


*Thankyou for that,now that was genuine unlike attention seeking Katie.*


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

if you ask me all the other contestants look relieved when its not them doing the task! they arent exactly nice are they! i cant see them getting miffed by katie getting covered in gunge and bugs when they dont have too


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes Simon Webb..............She recovered very quickly for a panick attack, that was just for the other contestants to see that is all that was, so they feel sorry for her. If she was a stong woman she wouldnt of ASKED the others for permission NOT to drink that milk shake. She knew they were going to say Leave It dont bother with the milk shake. Her face was a picture when Kim had a go at her though. lololol


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Petes phone bill must be sooo high!!....

....all that voting to get her to do all the trials!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Petes phone bill must be sooo high!!....
> 
> ....all that voting to get her to do all the trials!


*lmao nice one.*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Petes phone bill must be sooo high!!....
> 
> ....all that voting to get her to do all the trials!


and mine, and my sons, daughters, brother in law, mother, and inlaws, the whole of my estate aswell. lololol


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

I think its all sick. It reminds me of public floggings of old, or public executions.
The old lady with no teeth, knitting while a pretty woman is being beheaded or flogged.
Its nasty and tasteless.
What crime has Katie committed? Oh yes thats right she got a divorce and has lots and lots of money and great looking  what a bad bad woman she is lmao. Bet some of you slagging her off have been divorced or separated :frown2:
Just think about it for a second.................................


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> I think its all sick. It reminds me of public floggings of old, or public executions.
> The old lady with no teeth, knitting while a pretty woman is being beheaded or flogged.
> Its nasty and tasteless.
> What crime has Katie committed? Oh yes thats right she got a divorce and has lots and lots of money and great looking  what a bad bad woman she is lmao. Bet some of you slagging her off have been divorced or separated :frown2:
> Just think about it for a second.................................


*LMAO oh and none of this is her doing? She chose to be so open and public,and everyone has a right to an oppion.She said herself, she can take it on the chin,so i wouldn't worry too much about it.*


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> if you ask me all the other contestants look relieved when its not them doing the task! they arent exactly nice are they! i cant see them getting miffed by katie getting covered in gunge and bugs when they dont have too


Yes, nail and head spring to mind. The rest *ARE *relieved when poor Katie has to do them all. And Kim is just jealous of Katie, there was no call for what she said. A good old Katie sat there and took it on the chin, and didn't bite back-rose above it. I know who I thought was the better person in that little convo..............................KATIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> I think its all sick. It reminds me of public floggings of old, or public executions.
> The old lady with no teeth, knitting while a pretty woman is being beheaded or flogged.
> Its nasty and tasteless.
> What crime has Katie committed? Oh yes thats right she got a divorce and has lots and lots of money and great looking  what a bad bad woman she is lmao. Bet some of you slagging her off have been divorced or separated :frown2:
> Just think about it for a second.................................


Yep I'm divorced, not got loadsa money and great looking LOL!!!!

But that don't give me the right to act like a slapper and totally disrespect her beautiful children.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> I think its all sick. It reminds me of public floggings of old, or public executions.
> The old lady with no teeth, knitting while a pretty woman is being beheaded or flogged.
> Its nasty and tasteless.
> What crime has Katie committed? Oh yes thats right she got a divorce and has lots and lots of money and great looking  what a bad bad woman she is lmao. Bet some of you slagging her off have been divorced or separated :frown2:
> Just think about it for a second.................................


How do u know ive got no teeth!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

kath123 said:


> Kim told Jordan that "she loved all the attention" Jordan has been trying to say that she doesnt like her life like it is with all the media and all the attention she gets, and kim was like "Now girl dont you dare insult my intelligence "You love it!!! You absolutely love it!!! Thats why you prance round half naked for the cameras. etc etc
> 
> It was brilliant. xxx


Thanks Kath, I missed part of the show seeing to the kiddies.



heavenlygirl said:


> I think its all sick. It reminds me of public floggings of old, or public executions.
> The old lady with no teeth, knitting while a pretty woman is being beheaded or flogged.
> Its nasty and tasteless.
> What crime has Katie committed? Oh yes thats right she got a divorce and has lots and lots of money and great looking  what a bad bad woman she is lmao. Bet some of you slagging her off have been divorced or separated :frown2:
> Just think about it for a second.................................


She chose to go in there. She is being paid a considerable amount of money to go there. Personally, I'm commenting on the tv programme, not her as a person, I couldn't give two figs what she gets up to in her real life but she has put herself on tv for us to comment about her conduct on this programme.

And for your information, I'm happily married and not at all bitter and twisted


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Yes, nail and head spring to mind. The rest *ARE *relieved when poor Katie has to do them all. And Kim is just jealous of Katie, there was no call for what she said. A good old Katie sat there and took it on the chin, and didn't bite back-rose above it. I know who I thought was the better person in that little convo..............................KATIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


have to agree there...Katie did take it well and didn't rise to the bait, for once I thought she acted like a lady and with dignity.

And I did think Kim was out of order.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *LMAO oh and none of this is her doing? She chose to be so open and public,and everyone has a right to an oppion.She said herself, she can take it on the chin,so i wouldn't worry too much about it.*


Ok, yes she has made her life VERY public, I agree with you on that point, but does she deserve all the venom?
An example.................... theres people on this forum that share EVERY detail of their lives for attention, deaths, illness, break ups and even a vaginal discharge thread in the health section  Does that then mean those OP's are then open game and we are all allowed to bully or make fun???????????? I think you will find the answer is *no* they don't deserve us all to be rude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

deb53 said:


> have to agree there...Katie did take it well and didn't rise to the bait, for once I thought she acted like a lady and with dignity.
> 
> And I did think Kim was out of order.


I am glad I wasn't the only one to notice that Katie did nothing to Kim to warrant such an onslaught. x x x x x x x x An indeed showed Kim alot more respect than Kim showed her.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Threads should not have been made if answers are not wanted. I rest my case.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Ok, yes she has made her life VERY public, I agree with you on that point, but does she deserve all the venom?
> An example.................... theres people on this forum that share EVERY detail of their lives for attention, deaths, illness, break ups and even a vaginal discharge thread in the health section  Does that then mean those OP's are then open game and we are all allowed to bully of make fun???????????? I think you will find the answer is *no* they don't deserve us all to be rude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I thought that was the point of the internet, to meet other people and talk about our lives.

I don't read the papers or the magazines so really not interested in celebs, but real people with real problems ... that's being interested in your fellow peeps, or am I wrong?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> I thought that was the point of the internet, to meet other people and talk about our lives.
> 
> I don't read the papers or the magazines so really not interested in celebs, but real people with real problems ... that's being interested in your fellow peeps, or am I wrong?


Your RIGHT. xxxxx:thumbup1:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Your RIGHT. xxxxx:thumbup1:


Ta very much xx LOL


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> I thought that was the point of the internet, to meet other people and talk about our lives.
> 
> I don't read the papers or the magazines so really not interested in celebs, but real people with real problems ... that's being interested in your fellow peeps, or am I wrong?


Your missing my point


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

deb53 said:


> have to agree there...Katie did take it well and didn't rise to the bait, for once I thought she acted like a lady and with dignity.
> 
> And I did think Kim was out of order.


*
Katie asked the question in the 1st place and all Kim did was to answer her.

As for Katie acting like a lady when Kim challenged her,thats rubbish.She didn't answer because she's not use to people telling her the truth to her face.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Everyone is entitled to an opinion, and this is a general chat section on a public forum.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Ok, yes she has made her life VERY public, I agree with you on that point, but does she deserve all the venom?
> An example.................... theres people on this forum that share EVERY detail of their lives for attention, deaths, illness, break ups and even a vaginal discharge thread in the health section  Does that then mean those OP's are then open game and we are all allowed to bully or make fun???????????? I think you will find the answer is *no* they don't deserve us all to be rude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


When people on this forum post about those sorts of topics, it's for help and advice, not attention seeking


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Ok, yes she has made her life VERY public, I agree with you on that point, but does she deserve all the venom?
> An example.................... theres people on this forum that share EVERY detail of their lives for attention, deaths, illness, break ups and even a vaginal discharge thread in the health section  Does that then mean those OP's are then open game and we are all allowed to bully or make fun???????????? I think you will find the answer is *no* they don't deserve us all to be rude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dont rise to her bait everyone she just wants the thread closed!

If you dont like it then dont read it!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Your missing my point


I don't think so 

No venom towards KP, just commenting on the tv programme. It's all pantomime afterall Booo Hiisss LOL

Why don't you start your own I LOVE KATIE thread?


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

This is a form of bullying being shown towards Katie, by everyone newspapers, media, British public and yes on this forum. Surely any form of bullying can *NEVER* be an accepted thing??
What if Katie was a PF member? Splashing her life over the internet? I am sure the mods would then deffo consider this thread a nasty bullying piece of work..........................and members banned.................Just think about it, for a moment...............


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> Katie asked the question in the 1st place and all Kim did was to answer her.
> 
> As for Katie acting like a lady when Kim challenged her,thats rubbish.She didn't answer because she's not use to people telling her the truth to her face.*


O I take back what I said then....I walked into room when Kim was having a right go and Katie was just taking it and I took it that for once she was keeping those Botox lips shut and for once acting like a lady and not a loud mouthed slapper.

I missed the beginning of the conversation and thought Kim was being totally out of order. I didn't realise Katie had asked her for her views. Sorry . Mind you I cannot stand that Kim woman too.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> This is a form of bullying being shown towards Katie, by everyone newspapers, media, British public and yes on this forum. Surely any form of bullying can *NEVER* be an accepted thing??
> What if Katie was a PF member? Splashing her life over the internet? I am sure the mods would then deffo consider this thread a nasty bullying piece of work..........................and members banned.................Just think about it, for a moment...............


*Excuse me,have you forgotten how she treated her husband? she belittled him at every opportunity.*


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Dont rise to her bait everyone she just wants the thread closed!
> 
> If you dont like it then dont read it!


Nope I don't want the thread closed. Just putting forward my view on the behaviour I have seen. I am not the nasty name calling one or asking others to ignore people???????????????????? :mad2: I am just sticking up for Katie, someone has to :frown2:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> This is a form of bullying being shown towards Katie, by everyone newspapers, media, British public and yes on this forum. Surely any form of bullying can *NEVER* be an accepted thing??
> What if Katie was a PF member? Splashing her life over the internet? I am sure the mods would then deffo consider this thread a nasty bullying piece of work..........................and members banned.................Just think about it, for a moment...............


Commenting on a tv programme where the willing participants have been paid to put themselves is not bullying in my book.

They know what they are doing before they go in, it's been running for years so there is nothing unknown to them.

Just like Camilla, they can leave whenever they want to.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

deb53 said:


> O I take back what I said then....I walked into room when Kim was having a right go and Katie was just taking it and I took it that for once she was keeping those Botox lips shut and for once acting like a lady and not a loud mouthed slapper.
> 
> I missed the beginning of the conversation and thought Kim was being totally out of order. I didn't realise Katie had asked her for her views. Sorry . Mind you I cannot stand that Kim woman too.


*To be honest i'm not a fan of Kims either,but she was in the right last night in my oppion.*


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

deb53 said:


> O I take back what I said then....I walked into room when Kim was having a right go and Katie was just taking it and I took it that for once she was keeping those Botox lips shut and for once acting like a lady and not a loud mouthed slapper.
> 
> I missed the beginning of the conversation and thought Kim was being totally out of order. I didn't realise Katie had asked her for her views. Sorry . Mind you I cannot stand that Kim woman too.


Janice has got that wrong Debs, Kim did just start on KATIE for nothing. I watched every second of the program.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Commenting on a tv programme where the willing participants have been paid to put themselves is not bullying in my book.
> 
> They know what they are doing before they go in, it's been running for years so there is nothing unknown to them.
> 
> Just like Camilla, they can leave whenever they want to.


Come on, even before going into the jungle, she was being bullied.................


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Janice has got that wrong Debs, Kim did just start on KATIE for nothing. I watched every second of the program.


Obviously you didn't otherwise you would have seen that Katie asked for peoples opinions of her. She got what she asked for imo


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*For those in doubt watch this...i wasn't wrong.*

YouTube - Kim V Katie - Wednesday 18.11.09 - Im A Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Excuse me,have you forgotten how she treated her husband? she belittled him at every opportunity.*


Oh, he did it to her "behind closed doors".....She is out there for all to see, apparently Pete was no angel, just cleverer not to do it in front of the cameras like Katie did. I like Pete also.....Thought they made a great couple.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *To be honest i'm not a fan of Kims either,but she was in the right last night in my oppion.*


And my opinion too xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *For those in doubt watch this...i wasn't wrong.*
> 
> YouTube - Kim V Katie - Wednesday 18.11.09 - Im A Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here


You make me laugh so much hun.  Thanks xx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Come on, even before going into the jungle, she was being bullied.................


What you term as bullying KP probably calls publicity 

Live in the real world please, all celebs want is to be talked about and photographed, mainly on their own terms but KP works the press better than all of them put together, she gets pap'd the newspapers sell ... it's not rocket science now is it?


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Its never *RIGHT* to have an unprovoked swipe at someone, just my opinion.
I am moving on, this thread is leaving a bad taste in my mouth. So much hate, wheres the love?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Janice has got that wrong Debs, Kim did just start on KATIE for nothing. I watched every second of the program.


Katie asked them all what they thought of her and what they expected, so Kim rightfully answered her. and Katie was shocked to know that someone would say the truth. Katie wanted to know and she was told.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Its never *RIGHT* to have an unprovoked swipe at someone, just my opinion.
> I am moving on, this thread is leaving a bad taste in my mouth. So much hate, wheres the love?


None for Katie thats for sure.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Its never *RIGHT* to have an unprovoked swipe at someone, just my opinion.
> I am moving on, this thread is leaving a bad taste in my mouth. So much hate, wheres the love?


*So am i still wrong? i know i'm not.I watched every bit of that programe last night.As i said earlier you can't have one rule for her and another for peter,she still continues to slag him off,why? because he's getting the attention she wants.*


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *For those in doubt watch this...i wasn't wrong.*
> 
> YouTube - Kim V Katie - Wednesday 18.11.09 - Im A Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here


Yes I apologise Janice, As I said I walked in after it had started.

As much as I can,t stand Katie and absolutly despise Kim, I do think the producers have got it right this year with them all and for putting Katie back in. They are causing so much controversal talk. I bet this is the best years ratings.

But Kim has got to go!!! Revolting woman.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Yes I apologise Janice, As I said I walked in after it had started.
> 
> As much as I can,t stand Katie and absolutly despise Kim, I do think the producers have got it right this year with them all and for putting Katie back in. They are causing so much controversal talk. I bet this is the best years ratings.
> 
> But Kim has got to go!!! Revolting woman.


I don't mind Kim but my father will agree with you, he hates her


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I quite like her. - that's Kim not Jordan - can't stand her.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Its never *RIGHT* to have an unprovoked swipe at someone, just my opinion.
> I am moving on, this thread is leaving a bad taste in my mouth. So much hate, wheres the love?


It ain't unprovoked though is it? She's put herself in this position, no one forced her to go into the jungle.

I don't hate ... life is too short for that


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Yes I apologise Janice, As I said I walked in after it had started.
> 
> As much as I can,t stand Katie and absolutly despise Kim, I do think the producers have got it right this year with them all and for putting Katie back in. They are causing so much controversal talk. I bet this is the best years ratings.
> 
> But Kim has got to go!!! Revolting woman.


*Hey hun you don't need to apologise to me,my post was aimed at heavenlygirl as she stated i was wrong.*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

YouTube - Kim Woodburn Slates Katie Price On IACGMOOH 2009


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> YouTube - Kim Woodburn Slates Katie Price On IACGMOOH 2009


I hope there's more that like throughout the series


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Everything Kim said is True. Kim havent made anything up, and Katie asked them to tellher the truth and Kim did.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh and just for the record, i wouldn't mind being "bullied" for £350,000*


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh and just for the record, i wouldn't mind being "bullied" for £350,000*


You could buy friends with that kind of money


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Corrrrrrr and me.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Its never *RIGHT* to have an unprovoked swipe at someone, just my opinion.
> I am moving on, this thread is leaving a bad taste in my mouth. So much hate, wheres the love?


God u are a piece of work arent u u make me laugh - you have taken so many swipes at people on here under your other names its not even funny - how dare u question members on here when u shouldnt even be here


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Marcia said:


> You could buy friends with that kind of money


She probably has hun xx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> She probably has hun xx


:lol: :lol:


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hey hun you don't need to apologise to me,my post was aimed at heavenlygirl as she stated i was wrong.*


Nope, I still consider you wrong, sorry Janice (think your great but have to disagree with you). They were discussing fame etc. Katie did not deserve the unprovoked attack she got for Kim.

End of, just my opinion people. It all stinks of a witch hunt, never a good thing. I am sure men that considered themselves *good men* used to burn witches at the stake..........

Deffo won't come back to this thread, just had to answer Janices reply to mine.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Marcia said:


> You could buy friends with that kind of money


*lmao forget the friends i'd buy a new house and car and a few dogs.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Nope, I still consider you wrong, sorry Janice (think your great but have to disagree with you). They were discussing fame etc. Katie did not deserve the unprovoked attack she got for Kim.
> 
> End of, just my opinion people. It all stinks of a witch hunt, never a good thing. I am sure men that considered themselves *good men* used to burn witches at the stake..........
> 
> Deffo won't come back to this thread, just had to answer Janices reply to mine.


And u would know all about them wouldnt u hun - U have done a bit in your time on here.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> And u would know all about them wouldnt u hun - U have done a bit in your time on here.


What are you on about? I am a new member. I have always preached love, and spoke out against hate. Thats just me


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> What are you on about? I am a new member. I have always preached love, and spoke out against hate. Thats just me


Oh stop playing games and telling lies - we all know who you are.
If I was banned from a forum - just the once I would have way too much pride to go back to a place that clearly didn't want me.  You don't seem to enjoy this forum and keep picking holes in it and the people here so why do you keep coming back.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> What are you on about? I am a new member. I have always preached love, and spoke out against hate. Thats just me


LOL if ive ever seen a hater its u


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> God u are a piece of work arent u u make me laugh - you have taken so many swipes at people on here under your other names its not even funny - how dare u question members on here when u shouldnt even be here





suzy93074 said:


> And u would know all about them wouldnt u hun - U have done a bit in your time on here.





Jazzy said:


> Oh stop playing games and telling lies - we all know who you are.
> If I was banned from a forum - just the once I would have way too much pride to go back to a place that clearly didn't want me.  You don't seem to enjoy this forum and keep picking holes in it and the people here so why do you keep coming back.


Come on then, you can't drop hints like that and then not spill the beans so we can all be in on it


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

I think Peter Andre is GREAT


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> I think Peter Andre is GREAT


LOL yeah he is hun :thumbup1:xxxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *lmao forget the friends i'd buy a new house and car and a few dogs.*


So would i  And loads of cats


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> I think Peter Andre is GREAT


I don't mind him, I'd rather have him than his ex anyway.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL yeah he is hun :thumbup1:xxxx


Now that is what I call a good celeb, he have his ups and down, and bad marriage to one horrible woman, Do he go on the tele and tell all and get paid for it. NO he dont. Do he go out and get himself put in the papers for something he have shamelesy done for public to read about. No he havent. He dont kiss and tell for money. He can hold his head up with dignity, he have moved on and got on with his life, she havent she is still going on and on and on and on and on and on about HER, HER, HER. She chose to put her face onto and into every single thing, so she will have to put up with the back lash she is getting, what does she expect. If she dont like it, then shut the "F" up and stay home for a while with her kids and be a mother like all the other mothers do in this word. If she dont tell everyone her business then no one will have any amunition to fire back at her. She have enough money to take a year off and focus on her immediate family and children, get her life back on track AND then come back again a totally different woman with out the stupidness she is doing now. Then maybe we can think abit different about her and take her more seriously. Coz at the moment she is a JOKE


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Now that is what I call a good celeb, he have his ups and down, and bad marriage to one horrible woman, Do he go on the tele and tell all and get paid for it. NO he dont. Do he go out and get himself put in the papers for something he have shamelesy done for public to read about. No he havent. He dont kiss and tell for money. He can hold his head up with dignity, he have moved on and got on with his life, she havent she is still going on and on and on and on and on and on about HER, HER, HER. She chose to put her face onto and into every single thing, so she will have to put up with the back lash she is getting, what does she expect. If she dont like it, then shut the "F" up and stay home for a while with her kids and be a mother like all the other mothers do in this word. If she dont tell everyone her business then no one will have any amunition to fire back at her. She have enough money to take a year off and focus on her immediate family and children, get her life back on track AND then come back again a totally different woman with out the stupidness she is doing now. Then maybe we can think abit different about her and take her more seriously. Coz at the moment she is a JOKE


Well said hun :thumbup1:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Now that is what I call a good celeb, he have his ups and down, and bad marriage to one horrible woman, Do he go on the tele and tell all and get paid for it. NO he dont. Do he go out and get himself put in the papers for something he have shamelesy done for public to read about. No he havent. He dont kiss and tell for money. He can hold his head up with dignity, he have moved on and got on with his life, she havent she is still going on and on and on and on and on and on about HER, HER, HER. She chose to put her face onto and into every single thing, so she will have to put up with the back lash she is getting, what does she expect. If she dont like it, then shut the "F" up and stay home for a while with her kids and be a mother like all the other mothers do in this word. If she dont tell everyone her business then no one will have any amunition to fire back at her. She have enough money to take a year off and focus on her immediate family and children, get her life back on track AND then come back again a totally different woman with out the stupidness she is doing now. Then maybe we can think abit different about her and take her more seriously. Coz at the moment she is a JOKE


Excellent post - couldn't have put it better myself.:thumbup1:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Now that is what I call a good celeb, he have his ups and down, and bad marriage to one horrible woman, Do he go on the tele and tell all and get paid for it. NO he dont. Do he go out and get himself put in the papers for something he have shamelesy done for public to read about. No he havent. He dont kiss and tell for money. He can hold his head up with dignity, he have moved on and got on with his life, she havent she is still going on and on and on and on and on and on about HER, HER, HER. She chose to put her face onto and into every single thing, so she will have to put up with the back lash she is getting, what does she expect. If she dont like it, then shut the "F" up and stay home for a while with her kids and be a mother like all the other mothers do in this word. If she dont tell everyone her business then no one will have any amunition to fire back at her. She have enough money to take a year off and focus on her immediate family and children, get her life back on track AND then come back again a totally different woman with out the stupidness she is doing now. Then maybe we can think abit different about her and take her more seriously. Coz at the moment she is a JOKE


Would have rep'd you for that, but I can't.

Well said :thumbup1: Of what I saw of his tv programme he's trying his best to move on and make the best out of a bad situation for his kiddies.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Would have rep'd you for that, but I can't.
> 
> Well said :thumbup1: Of what I saw of his tv programme he's trying his best to move on and make the best out of a bad situation for his kiddies.


Yes I tried to rep too but I've got to spread it around first.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes I tried to rep too but I've got to spread it around first.


LOL ... me too


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Now that is what I call a good celeb, he have his ups and down, and bad marriage to one horrible woman, Do he go on the tele and tell all and get paid for it. NO he dont. Do he go out and get himself put in the papers for something he have shamelesy done for public to read about. No he havent. He dont kiss and tell for money. He can hold his head up with dignity, he have moved on and got on with his life, she havent she is still going on and on and on and on and on and on about HER, HER, HER. She chose to put her face onto and into every single thing, so she will have to put up with the back lash she is getting, what does she expect. If she dont like it, then shut the "F" up and stay home for a while with her kids and be a mother like all the other mothers do in this word. If she dont tell everyone her business then no one will have any amunition to fire back at her. She have enough money to take a year off and focus on her immediate family and children, get her life back on track AND then come back again a totally different woman with out the stupidness she is doing now. Then maybe we can think abit different about her and take her more seriously. Coz at the moment she is a JOKE


I gave you rep for that :thumbup1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Aww thank you. The thing is.....if she wants people to see her in a different light now, then she MUST change and let us see how she have changed. Dont flaunt herself about and make herself look cheap. She dont NEED to publisise every single thing she have had done to her. I felt sorry for her when she said she was raped, but then alot of woman have been raped and are being raped this very miniute, they dont go having interviews telling the papers and every television programe or doing interviews about it, it is a personal thing for you your family and your doctor and counciling. She knows that every single thing she does is going to get media coverage and is going to be in the papers, so why act so shocked about what she see's in. We know she is a successfull business woman and knows how to work it. But when she starts saying things like, "oh I get so pissed off with the press, and having to sign autographs (which is what she said on her program once), well it is us public that is buying the papers she is in, it is us who are buying her perfum, clothes, undies etc etc, if we didnt do that she wouldnt be were she is now, so why provoke the people who make her bank account swell.
If she dont like the back lash then DONT give so much of yourself out there for us to see and hear about..

And she said she wants closure,and peice and quiet away from the press etc and that is why she is going into the jungle again......WHAT,!!!!!!!!!!!....on a tele prog that is seen by millions of people, Photoraphers in every single bush and tree and shrub waiting for her.......and publishing it all in all the papers. She isnt in there for closure, or she would of gotten on with her life like Peter have. She is in there for public attention again. 
Shes not in there for another romance either she said, so why on earth ask a bloke What Is He Like In Bed then.??????? And she says she wants Peter back, nice one Kate your doing so well girl, he is going to fall head over heels love with you lovely girl. NOT coz once again you are going the wrong way about it. dont you ever learn.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

To be honest I would have thought going into the jungle again would be one of the worst things that she could possibly do - it must bring back memories of her and Peter. I was quite surprised when I heard she was going back in, but then again maybe I shouldn't have been. :laugh:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> To be honest I would have thought going into the jungle again would be one of the worst things that she could possibly do - it must bring back memories of her and Peter. I was quite surprised when I heard she was going back in, but then again maybe I shouldn't have been. :laugh:


Yeah that is strange - It would bring back so many memories


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Re:the alleged rape. Either she is telling lies which is reprehensible. Or there is a rapist upon who justice isn't being served. Not good.

As for the rest, as anyone who's parents have split up will tell you, it's a difficult time. When mine did, my mother wasn't being papped, wasted on a yatch with sleezy sex stories bouncing around, for which I thank her.

Do you remember her interview on Piers Morgan? I quote, 'After we got out of the jungle I went to Pete's room and gave him a blowie'. Err, OK thanks for sharing that with us. 

When people say things like 'my daughter adores her and wants to be just like her' it makes me freel unwell.

The woman has absolutely no dignity IMO. I wish her no harm whatsoever but have no sympathy either, she chooses to live her life in the eye of the media. There are many celebs out there I know absolutely nothing about, it is possible to be a celeb with some privacy.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Rick said:


> Re:the alleged rape. Either she is telling lies which is reprehensible. Or there is a rapist upon who justice isn't being served. Not good.
> 
> As for the rest, as anyone who's parents have split up will tell you, it's a difficult time. When mine did, my mother wasn't being papped, wasted on a yatch with sleezy sex stories bouncing around, for which I thank her.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> Re:the alleged rape. Either she is telling lies which is reprehensible. Or there is a rapist upon who justice isn't being served. Not good.
> 
> As for the rest, as anyone who's parents have split up will tell you, it's a difficult time. When mine did, my mother wasn't being papped, wasted on a yatch with sleezy sex stories bouncing around, for which I thank her.
> 
> ...


ya av hit the nail on the head


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Re:the alleged rape. Either she is telling lies which is reprehensible. Or there is a rapist upon who justice isn't being served. Not good.
> 
> As for the rest, as anyone who's parents have split up will tell you, it's a difficult time. When mine did, my mother wasn't being papped, wasted on a yatch with sleezy sex stories bouncing around, for which I thank her.
> 
> ...


See there is no need to use language like that as young kids like to follow her, so she needs to kerb what she says. Big Time. And that is how it should be Celeb's with some privacy:thumbup1:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> Re:the alleged rape. Either she is telling lies which is reprehensible. Or there is a rapist upon who justice isn't being served. Not good.
> 
> As for the rest, as anyone who's parents have split up will tell you, it's a difficult time. When mine did, my mother wasn't being papped, wasted on a yatch with sleezy sex stories bouncing around, for which I thank her.
> 
> ...


well said xx


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> well said xx


Why, thank you!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Would like to share with you all the fact that I had my first non green blobby for a post I made on this thread. Suppose I'm a real PF member now?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> Would like to share with you all the fact that I had my first non green blobby for a post I made on this thread. Suppose I'm a real PF member now?


*Oh westie don't worry about it hun its not to have a change once in a while.Ask Jordan. lmao*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> Would like to share with you all the fact that I had my first non green blobby for a post I made on this thread. Suppose I'm a real PF member now?


Dont worry hun I got one too - It adds to the variety - xxxx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh westie don't worry about it hun its not to have a change once in a while.Ask Jordan. lmao*


LOL, I'm not upset in the least  The only thing I'm a bit miffed about is the fact that the person who did it has now been banned so I can't thank them


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Dont worry hun I got one too - It adds to the variety - xxxx


Did you? Wonder if it was the same person


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Would like to share with you all the fact that I had my first non green blobby for a post I made on this thread. Suppose I'm a real PF member now?


I got one too hun!!! It looks like we are all part of the new red blobby brigade!! Yipee!!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> LOL, I'm not upset in the least  The only thing I'm a bit miffed about is the fact that the person who did it has now been banned so I can't thank them


I reckon she will be back so you'll get your chance :laugh:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

kath123 said:


> I got one too hun!!! It looks like we are all part of the new red blobby brigade!! Yipee!!!


Congratulations!!! 



Jazzy said:


> I reckon she will be back so you'll get your chance :laugh:


It wasn't who you are thinking of ..... well maybe it was, but in yet another disguise


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh right! now i'm feeling the odd one out coz i didn't get one. and before anyone decides to offer any, no thankyou.*


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> It wasn't who you are thinking of ..... well maybe it was, but in yet another disguise


Really.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh right! now i'm feeling the odd one out coz i didn't get one. and before anyone decides to offer any, no thankyou.*


PMSL!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

I feel left out i didnt get one, bit miffed as my sky plus didnt work on i'm a celeb last night


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> I feel left out i didnt get one, bit miffed as my sky plus didnt work on i'm a celeb last night


*i missed last nights, i fell asleep.*


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *i missed last nights, i fell asleep.*


LOL

I went out for a meal with friends so will have to watch it on catch up


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *i missed last nights, i fell asleep.*


It was good - Kim had a bit of a go at Justin about his moles on his face- saying he should have them removed!! bit naughty of her really he didnt like it and then they had a bit of a humdinger cos she overheard him talking about her


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> It was good - Kim had a bit of a go at Justin about his moles on his face- saying he should have them removed!! bit naughty of her really he didnt like it and then they had a bit of a humdinger cos she overheard him talking about her


It sounds as if Kim is finding her feet LOL Battleaxe comes to my mind


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> It was good - Kim had a bit of a go at Justin about his moles on his face- saying he should have them removed!! bit naughty of her really he didnt like it and then they had a bit of a humdinger cos she overheard him talking about her


*So who's doing the challenge tonight?*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Kim is getting a bit abover herself, i think she is finding her age abit in there with the woman. How did you find out you had a red blobby then, I bet I got loads lolololol


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> It was good - Kim had a bit of a go at Justin about his moles on his face- saying he should have them removed!! bit naughty of her really he didnt like it and then they had a bit of a humdinger cos she overheard him talking about her


Aww i would have been offended if someone said that to me if i had moles. She is funny though lol.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Kim is getting a bit abover herself, i think she is finding her age abit in there with the woman. How did you find out you had a red blobby then, I bet I got loads lolololol


If u go to edit profile and scroll down u see where all your rep is - it will be there if u got any red


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *So who's doing the challenge tonight?*


Give u 3 guesses!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Give u 3 guesses!


Ummmmmm .... don't tell me .... I wanna guess


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awwww I aint got none, perhaps I am a little angel after all.:blushing::001_tt2:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> Ummmmmm .... don't tell me .... I wanna guess


LOL - its gonna get silly now - I for one am sick of seeing her do them now - its time to let the others shine as well!x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Give u 3 guesses!


*Jordan? again? lmao ah bless her.:Yawn::thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Awwww I aint got none, perhaps I am a little angel after all.:blushing::001_tt2:


:aureola::aureola:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

I think Jordans Great.............................NOT :001_tongue:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I want to see Joe Bugner do a really creepy spiders and bugs one, I would pee myself if he shreiks like a woman, that would be soooooo funny.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I want to see Joe Bugner do a really creepy spiders and bugs one, I would pee myself if he shreiks like a woman, that would be soooooo funny.


Yes that would be funny


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL - its gonna get silly now - I for one am sick of seeing her do them now - its time to let the others shine as well!x





JANICE199 said:


> *Jordan? again? lmao ah bless her.:Yawn::thumbup::thumbup:*


Peter Andres phone bill is going to be enormous.  

It would be nice to see the others having a go, but I'm having so much fun trying to work out how much of the scared bits are real. She seems to be dropping the little me act a little tho, so shouldnt be too long before Katie gets forgotten and Jordan comes to the surface.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I nearly wet myself laughing when they said that Katie had to do the next trial 
The look on her face was priceless but you could also tell from everyone else that they were glad


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Awwww I aint got none, perhaps I am a little angel after all.:blushing::001_tt2:


ROFLOL ..... told you, didn't I? :aureola: :aureola: :aureola:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

OK, I hate Jordan, completely 'Team Andre' here LOL, but I do enjoy seeing her miserable doing these trials! But now its getting a bit boring, it would be nice if someone else got a shot a trial, I really want Colin or Justin to have a go  I love them! Gino is my fave though. Sexy accent!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So what do we think about Kim and Katie having to do the next trial? I think Kim will give Katie a run for her money.:thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *So what do we think about Kim and Katie having to do the next trial? I think Kim will give Katie a run for her money.:thumbup::thumbup:*


Yep i think your right Dear !  Kim isn't as prissy as she makes out she is :001_tt2:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not sure about this next trial because Katie did really well on the eating trial the last time she was in the jungle.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I'm not sure about this next trial because Katie did really well on the eating trial the last time she was in the jungle.


*Oh she will have another panic attack.pmsl*


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh she will have another panic attack.pmsl*


She's had a panic attack on every trial so far


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

Marcia said:


> She's had a panic attack on every trial so far


she has hasnt she  i love kim i cant wait for them to do the trial together :thumbup1:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

You could tell that Ant and Dec were getting really annoyed with her last night when she kept on saying, "I'm going to die arn't i?, i'm going to die"


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

sometimes i wish she did   she is an idiot at times she wants to grow up a bit i thinks :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

She was attached to a bloody harness and was not going to die and she knew it!!! She was so fake last night, although she is most nights.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hahaha well didn't Kim do well tonight? And Katie has been voted to do yet another trial.:thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you think Katie is getting a little annoyed now?


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Do you think Katie is getting a little annoyed now?


yeh  but i think she likes it in a way aswell


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hahaha well didn't Kim do well tonight? And Katie has been voted to do yet another trial.:thumbup::thumbup:*


Kim did brillant last night, i couldnt of done it


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

kath123 said:


> Kim did brillant last night, i couldnt of done it


Kim was great! I was so laughing she was hillarious!!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I was laughing at Kim and Ant and Dec they were wetting themselves. You think Katie would realise now she isn't very popular but she's loving all the attention.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Indie said:


> I was laughing at Kim and Ant and Dec they were wetting themselves. You think Katie would realise now she isn't very popular but she's loving all the attention.


Well she said last night, everyone must hate me thats why they are voting me all the time, and all the camp, were like "oh no its not that!!!

YES IT IS!!!! we all hate you!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Indie said:


> I was laughing at Kim and Ant and Dec they were wetting themselves. You think Katie would realise now she isn't very popular but she's loving all the attention.


Yeah they were making me laugh so much....Katie loves it....did you hear kim when she said well I can eat it but then my teeth are not fake!! -brilliant! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah they were making me laugh so much....Katie loves it....did you hear kim when she said well I can eat it but then my teeth are not fake!! -brilliant! lol


that was sooo funny suze xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

kath123 said:


> that was sooo funny suze xx


I know! she is a bit loopy but I like her lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I know! she is a bit loopy but I like her lol


Well we know a few loopy people don't we hun, so just another to add to our list hey.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

kath123 said:


> Well we know a few loopy people don't we hun, so just another to add to our list hey.


LOL yep!...:frown2:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah they were making me laugh so much....Katie loves it....did you hear kim when she said well I can eat it but then my teeth are not fake!! -brilliant! lol


i no haaaaaaaaaaaha


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

kath123 said:


> Well she said last night, everyone must hate me thats why they are voting me all the time, and all the camp, were like "oh no its not that!!!
> 
> YES IT IS!!!! we all hate you!!!


Everyone is watching it though and that's why ITV paid her so much.

There's only one winner.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Everyone is watching it though and that's why ITV paid her so much.
> 
> There's only one winner.


Yeh ITV!!!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah they were making me laugh so much....Katie loves it....did you hear kim when she said well I can eat it but then my teeth are not fake!! -brilliant! lol


That was so funny i spat my drink out laughing


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah they were making me laugh so much....Katie loves it....did you hear kim when she said well I can eat it but then my teeth are not fake!! -brilliant! lol


Me and my OH were laughing our heads off at that remark


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

does anyone think katie will do the trail tommorow???

i think kim was hilarious with joe tonight


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, of course she will!

Kim was funny, Im glad she put joe in his place, he was so rude to sabrina and hes always having a sly perv. her face was a picture when he sat next to her afterwoods and gave her a kiss!!!!


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

Ty-bo said:


> Yeah, of course she will!
> 
> Kim was funny, Im glad she put joe in his place, he was so rude to sabrina and hes always having a sly perv. her face was a picture when he sat next to her afterwoods and gave her a kiss!!!!


haha yeh i couldnt belive he did that but i think he knew that the rest of the camp are behind kim, i love her shes ace :001_tt1:


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

she did make me laugh when she was trying to describe the difference between men & women (in her opinion!!!) i'd love to be a fly on the wall for a day in her house  although she would probably have the fly swatter out in seconds (and would probably be talking to it lol)


----------



## Kirstyx69 (Oct 17, 2009)

From what i have read i think i might start watching it.Just to see jordan make a tit of herself thats y i watched the next chapter thing. It was so funny to see how much she loves her self and thinks every one else should too


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Kirstyx69 said:


> From what i have read i think i might start watching it.Just to see jordan make a tit of herself thats y i watched the next chapter thing. It was so funny to see how much she loves her self and thinks every one else should too


You might have missed the boat on that one...according to the news today, she has walked out of the programme.

I personally cannot believe how anyone so talentless can be paid so much money for doing nothing.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm glad she's gone but i will miss seeing her having to do the trials


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Pmsl perhaps it will now sink in she's not as popular as she thinks she is.Talk about fake, was i the only one that noticed that when she was going on about her teeth she was actualy using the side that she had had trouble with? She must think the public is as thick as she is.*


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I'm glad she's gone but i will miss seeing her having to do the trials


I just wish they had of tied to her to a chair, dressed her in a sack cloth and dunked her in the pond - 1600's witchtrial style LOL.

I might have even spent some money to vote to see that one


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Good Good Good the wicked witch have gone. now I want to see Joe Bugner do a trial with bugs and spiders and croc's, pmsl that should be so funny, Kim is soooooooo funny, what you see is what you get with her, if she got something to say whether good or bad she will tell you. lolololololoo


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I think she is a bit of a lightweight -  she knew she would get voted for all the trials - she is making such a big deal about them when last time she went in she loved them and wasnt really scared of anything! - If she walks she will only make things worse for herself imo......as for Joe he is a complete tw** and I think Kim was ace last night she makes me howl


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Its official Katie is back at the hotel,SUPRISE SUPRISE. I bet she don't fly home though she'll spend the next week with her mate Michelle who just happens to be there.:thumbdown:*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

She will be out on the town painting it red again, and getting herself in the papers again for something shamefull she have done AGAIN. That puts paid to alex proposing to her on the tele in the jungle. Good................


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Its official Katie is back at the hotel,SUPRISE SUPRISE. I bet she don't fly home though she'll spend the next week with her mate Michelle who just happens to be there.:thumbdown:*


The maddening thing is she will still get paid the full whack of her money - £350.000 or £450.000!!!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Thankgoodness for that wooo hooooo


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> The maddening thing is she will still get paid the full whack of her money - £350.000 or £450.000!!!


She only gets that ammount if she stays in, if she walks out then she forfeits that money, she says in the papers this morning she dont care about ther money anyway coz she dont need it, I reckon she'll get alot anyway no matter what she does.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> She only gets that ammount if she stays in, if she walks out then she forfeits that money, she says in the papers this morning she dont care about ther money anyway coz she dont need it, I reckon she'll get alot anyway no matter what she does.


Oh really! - thats good then......but like u say she will make loads anyway...


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

She was gonna refuse to do the trial anyway and if she did they should have kicked her out so she's probably walked instead of being kicked.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Indie said:


> She was gonna refuse to do the trial anyway and if she did they should have kicked her out so she's probably walked instead of being kicked.


Yep its all just about the drama with her!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

What a shock last night Kim saying she doesn't get on with Aggie anymore.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Indie said:


> She was gonna refuse to do the trial anyway and if she did they should have kicked her out so she's probably walked instead of being kicked.


*Correct me if i'm wrong but they don't have to do the trials anyway.So why didn't she just say she didn't want to do it?:frown2:*


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

SHE has left the jungle!! 

Loved last nights argument between kim and joe, kim is so funny


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Pretty much 32 pages of slanting a person you don't even know personally! She must really get under you skin for some god know reason!

People get appalled by the bullying of someone by a couple of people..........yet there is a whole nation practicaly doing the same! :frown2:

Its all very hypocritical to me...................


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Pretty much 32 pages of slanting a person you don't even know personally! She must really get under you skin for some god know reason!
> 
> People get appalled by the bullying of someone by a couple of people..........yet there is a whole nation practicaly doing the same! :frown2:
> 
> Its all very hypocritical to me...................


I would deffiantly make better use of Katie.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I would deffiantly make better use of Katie.


I bet you would!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Pretty much 32 pages of slanting a person you don't even know personally! She must really get under you skin for some god know reason!
> 
> People get appalled by the bullying of someone by a couple of people..........yet there is a whole nation practicaly doing the same! :frown2:
> 
> Its all very hypocritical to me...................


A massive amount of it she has bought it on herself.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> A massive amount of it she has bought it on herself.


But thats only opinions. It depends on if you like her or not??

Even so its not the point. She has committed no crime whatsoever. So there really is no need for nearly a whole nation to pick on her.

Put yourself in her shoes.............there is only so much one single person can take.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Pretty much 32 pages of slanting a person you don't even know personally! She must really get under you skin for some god know reason!
> 
> People get appalled by the bullying of someone by a couple of people..........yet there is a whole nation practicaly doing the same! :frown2:
> 
> Its all very hypocritical to me...................


MIAOW. And it all makes sense.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> But thats only opinions. It depends on if you like her or not??
> 
> Even so its not the point. She has committed no crime whatsoever. So there really is no need for nearly a whole nation to pick on her.
> 
> Put yourself in her shoes.............there is only so much one single person can take.


I understand this and believe if she did not like all the attention she would not constantly put herself in the limelight.... She is everywhere to be critised and called and thats her own doing. I know if i didnt like people talking about me I would pick a career made by the media


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I dont have to justify myself for not liking her but here are my reasons anyway - albeit im not saying she is an evil person who deserves bad things to happen but at the end of the day u reap what u sow

I used to actually think she was ok ...hence I started watching Katie&Peter,,,,,over time this is how I saw her behave on the telly, now i know shows can be edited etc but this was the katie I saw and if it was that wrong surely she would have scrapped the show...

She repeatedly put Peter Andre down in the show saying she was the best out of them and without her he would be nothing, she took the mickey out of him for being a kind person who wore his heart on his sleeve, She was extremely competitive and hated him or anyone being better or winning her, everything and everyone in her life had to adhere to her and fit around her she didnt show any consideration for others,she came across as a very cold person, she went through numerous operations knowing how worried Peter Andre was about her health but didnt give him or her children any consideration but expected him to be there for her when she was in pain, she constantly belittled him and ridiculed him for his career in the past throwing in his face that before she met him he was working in a restaurant,when he stared recording for his new album she was not supportive of him saying alot of the time she was tired and didnt want to know but expected him to go with her on shoots,booksignings etc and be her general lapdog.....the list goes on - this is what i saw and I based my opinion...the one thing that really changed my mind about her was when thy bought their new house she was stood on the top of the stairs with her legs apart and she put her hands between her legs and said this pointing to her do da bought this meaning the house.....she has certainly not gained any brownie points by behaving like this ,,,,,,as I said u reap what u sow....

Oh and if u really want to know about bullying go and ask Katie cos I think she has been one first hand!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

You didn't need to verify your opinions hun!

All i meant is i personally find it a bit sad that a whole nation can pretty much 'bully' a person like this when we all find it appalling when a ''normal'' person gets bullied. 

Everyone is welcome to opinions on whether they like a person or not! Hell, we are all different and we all like different things and people!

But when i dislike someone i just ignore everything about them, i don't feel the need to bitch and say bad things all the time!

Some one on this thread said they wish she would just die! I mean, whatever she has done she certainly does not derserve to die.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Everyone is entitled to there opinion hun and the only reason i have said what i have about her is because this thread has been started and of course she is in the limelight of the tv and newspapers.

I dont talk about her at any other time than i have since she has been on celebrity. I have more important things to talk about than "jordon" aka Katie Price. 

She brings it all on herself at the end of the day. She will learn that life is not all about showing off for the cameras. :thumbup1:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> You didn't need to verify your opinions hun!
> 
> All i meant is i personally find it a bit sad that a whole nation can pretty much 'bully' a person like this when we all find it appalling when a ''normal'' person gets bullied.
> 
> ...


No of course she doesnt deserve to die,,,,but then again she has invited the public into her private life,,,,,she has let them see her when she was pregnant about to give birth,during and after operations,arguing with family and Pete....IF u are a celebrity and u let the public know all about your life in the media and on the telly then u are unfortunately going to get people saying what they think....and forming opinions wether they be bad or good....it comes with the territory and she knows this.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I bet you would!


I know, she should come home to me !


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> But thats only opinions. It depends on if you like her or not??
> 
> Even so its not the point. She has committed no crime whatsoever. So there really is no need for nearly a whole nation to pick on her.
> 
> Put yourself in her shoes.............there is only so much one single person can take.


*Respect is earnt,how can people show her respect when she has none for herself? As i've sid before did she show Pete any respect? She wants the attention and if she wants to play that game she will have to put up with the good and the bad,it just so happens she got more bad attention this time.People say with katie,what you see is what you get,WRONG she's fake fake fake.*


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Respect is earnt,how can people show her respect when she has none for herself? As i've sid before did she show Pete any respect? She wants the attention and if she wants to play that game she will have to put up with the good and the bad,it just so happens she got more bad attention this time.People say with katie,what you see is what you get,WRONG she's fake fake fake.*


I didn't mean anyone had to repesct her!

I just meant all these pages on one thread was about slamming one celeb! And a whole nation is pracitically bullying her.

Why can't people just ignore those they dislike?

And if you really hate Katie that much then surely ignoring her would be better? As in Katie land bad and hateful publicity is better than none!

People would have been better to not vote her for anything, not mention her, not do anything or say anything about her. That would have pissed her off more than all the bad publicity.
I am not even moaning about this thread in general, just the fact some people have been so harsh about a person they don't know! I hate any kind of bullying. Whether i know that person or not, or even whether some think they derserve it.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

I think she's missing something in her life which is why she craves the attention of complete strangers. Positive or negative it's all the same, it's still attention .. kind of like a naughty child who only get's recognition when acting out but nothing when it's good so continually misbehaves cos 'owt's better than nowt'.

She's learnt that 'getting her boobs out', wearing next to nothing, being a bit OTT has the paps clambering after her for pictures and the story's in tomorrow's tabloids. A large majority of the public have in a 'roundabout' way confirmed that all this is ok by buying her merchandise (men mainly i guess lol), buying magazines to read about her latest exploits etc etc...it's called 'Supply and Demand', if there hadn't been a demand for it, she couldn't have supplied it. She was made popular and wealthy by the general public and we do as a nation, have a propensity to 'build them up to knock them down' type mentality whenever they 'get it wrong' (im thinking sports stars mainly here).

I agree she didn't treat Pete with much respect and i don't blame him for walking away but if you have little or no respect for yourself, your hardly likely to know how to lavish it on others. You've got to be able to love and respect yourself before you can give it to someone else. 


Anyway enough said cos im starting to ramble and its too fe**ing early for that LOL


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> I didn't mean anyone had to repesct her!
> 
> I just meant all these pages on one thread was about slamming one celeb! And a whole nation is pracitically bullying her.
> 
> ...


*I don't see having an oppion of her is bullying.Also when you see someone in your face 24/7 and you don't like what you see its bound to ruffle a few feathers and its human nature to air your feelings,which i'm doing.As for hating her i wouldn't hate her because she's not important to me.*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Watching her yesterday i think she is still in love with Pete. 

Only time will tell if she meant what she said last night, i think she should stay away from that alex,


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> *Watching her yesterday i think she is still in love with Pete. *
> 
> Only time will tell if she meant what she said last night, i think she should stay away from that alex,


That's exactly what i said earlier  xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Watching her yesterday i think she is still in love with Pete.
> 
> Only time will tell if she meant what she said last night, i think she should stay away from that alex,


*Did you see where she said she can't wait to see her kids? Then when asked have you spoken to your kids and family she replied,"yes i've spoken to my mum and brother", no mention of her kids though.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> I think she's missing something in her life which is why she craves the attention of complete strangers. Positive or negative it's all the same, it's still attention .. kind of like a naughty child who only get's recognition when acting out but nothing when it's good so continually misbehaves cos 'owt's better than nowt'.
> 
> She's learnt that 'getting her boobs out', wearing next to nothing, being a bit OTT has the paps clambering after her for pictures and the story's in tomorrow's tabloids. A large majority of the public have in a 'roundabout' way confirmed that all this is ok by buying her merchandise (men mainly i guess lol), buying magazines to read about her latest exploits etc etc...it's called 'Supply and Demand', if there hadn't been a demand for it, she couldn't have supplied it. She was made popular and wealthy by the general public and we do as a nation, have a propensity to 'build them up to knock them down' type mentality whenever they 'get it wrong' (im thinking sports stars mainly here).
> 
> ...


There are some good points there Summer and Yeah u could be right - she is prob very insecure and lacking real love in her life - most of the people are prob just hangers on and it must be hard to trust - but the issue here is some people think we are bullying her....which I certainly havent....as any celebrity their life is out there for debate...xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

I will wait and see how long the "new katie price" lasts, i hope she does sort her head out and life and concentrates on herself and her kids. And not the next man that comes along. 

I feel sorry for alex as i believe she has taken him for a ride bigtime!! It was just a rebound thing and i bet he is so embarrased that he flew over to propose and she dumped him!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> There are some good points there Summer and Yeah u could be right - she is prob very insecure and lacking real love in her life - most of the people are prob just hangers on and it must be hard to trust - but the issue here is some people think we are bullying her....which I certainly havent....as any celebrity their life is out there for debate...xxxx


*I honestly believe she has been spoilt to the point there's no pleasing her.She's got 3 lovely kids perhaps if she spent more time thinking about them than herself she might see its not all about taking but giving.But i won't hold my breath.*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Did you see where she said she can't wait to see her kids? Then when asked have you spoken to your kids and family she replied,"yes i've spoken to my mum and brother", no mention of her kids though.*


I know yeah, my kids would be the first ones i'd speak to.


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

i really hope she does stay away from alex i think she needs time on her own but i do think she still loves pete, lets hope she does change :thumbup1:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I honestly believe she has been spoilt to the point there's no pleasing her.She's got 3 lovely kids perhaps if she spent more time thinking about them than herself she might see its not all about taking but giving.But i won't hold my breath.*


True,,,,,she has a lot to be thankful for.....xxxxx


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

kath123 said:


> I will wait and see how long the "new katie price" lasts, i hope she does sort her head out and life and concentrates on herself and her kids. And not the next man that comes along.
> 
> I feel sorry for alex as i believe she has taken him for a ride bigtime!! It was just a rebound thing and i bet he is so embarrased that he flew over to propose and she dumped him!!!


I don't feel sorry for him at all, i think he probably used her just as much as she may have done him, to raise his profile and put himself into the public eye and who better to choose but someone who is a publicity magnet. If he was stupid enough to consider proposing to someone after such a short time especially considering the fact she has recently gone through a rather acrimonious divorce and is somewhat emotionally unstable, then more fool him.

No doubt he'll make a few quid selling his story now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> I don't feel sorry for him at all, i think he probably used her just as much as she may have done him, to raise his profile and put himself into the public eye and who better to choose but someone who is a publicity magnet. If he was stupid enough to consider proposing to someone after such a short time especially considering the fact she has recently gone through a rather acrimonious divorce and is somewhat emotionally unstable, then more fool him.
> 
> No doubt he'll make a few quid selling his story now.


yeh i can see that side of it as well, you could well be right, as no one knew the guy before he met her!!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Well there was a very different Katie Price on the tv last night, dont think I've seen that one before. Heres hoping its the wake up call she needs. I really hope that she has kicked that bloke into touch and takes at least 6 mths out of the limelight to re-evaluate her life. Yes I believe she still loves Pete and I dont think she ever thought he'd have the guts to walk out on her, if she can stay out the spotlight who knows they may even get together again as they both still love each other. And no I dont believe that it would be a publicity stunt if they did, I am hoping that with having to do all the trials and what Kim said to her has sunk in and she realises that she cannot go on the way she has done.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> There are some good points there Summer and Yeah u could be right - she is prob very insecure and lacking real love in her life - most of the people are prob just hangers on and it must be hard to trust - but the issue here is some people think we are bullying her....which I certainly havent....as any celebrity their life is out there for debate...xxxx


I don't think anyone has 'bullied' her, just differing views  though some comments could be seen as a bit OTT.

One thing that springs to mind though....her children! Hopefully they're being well shielded from her public 'bashing' because no matter people think of her or what she may have done, these little mites have feelings too and it would be extremely frightening and stressful for them to think that people 'hate' their mammy.

Some may say she should have thought of that but the sins of a parent should NOT be visited on the children.


----------

